# Three stooges and the turkeys



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

So I get home from my farm call and decide to go outside and see why my turkeys are standing outside our door YELLING at us. As soon as I drove in the driveway - they have been doing this. They are hilarious and more like dogs -










Then I decide I am going to walk out to the barn to check to see if there happens to be more eggs today (already got 3 today) ... sure enough there was 1 more. So then I decided to check the coups since that is where I found the Bantam egg the other day. I saw this - I about died laughing. I came to the house to get the camera - and hubby wanted to know what I was laughing so hard about. I told him I am trying to get a pic - If I can't then I will tell him - the picture would be so much better!

So here are the three stooges!!!










Would someone please explain this to me??????


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

AWWWWWWWWW THATS SOOOOO CUTE!!!! :slapfloor:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

and to think - I didn't place them like that - I actually woke them up from their naps!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

:ROFL: She's like, I don't 'do' eggs. 
Too cute.


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

Animals are the best medicine....That is precious.
:ROFL:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

That has to be the greatest pic :ROFL: ! Hubby says it needs to be on a postcard.......you could win money with that pic........Love It!!!!!

Also, are turkeys any messier than chickens? I would love a couple.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well - they are about the same - just the poo is a bit bigger- lol - But I will tell ya - they eat ALOT more then all my chickens and ducks combined!!! I can't believe what they eat. Now will summer coming I hope they will "graze" more and I won't have to put so much out.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Awesome, perfect, and the best pic! Great on getting it. :hi5: You have got to submit that to Country magazine. :thumb:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

what is country magazine? I was going to definately post it on my website's front page - lol


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

very cute -- but needs a good caption


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

If you can think of one - that would be great


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

OMG... that is adorable! Oh and so weird because that looks just like my cat Blacky, my buckling Tonka and one of my Barred Rocks.... Weird! LOL That really is a GREAT picture!!!!!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

It's a magazine about living in the country-stories,recipes, and humor. I think they publish submitted pics each issue and there might be some contests too. Here's the link: http://www.country-magazine.com/


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

"Do you REALLY know where your eggs come from?" 

Good slogan


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHA that is awesome Shell!!!!

Laura - I will definately look into it on Monday!!!! Thank you so much - it would be neat to see my animals in print!!!

Funny enough - I woke all 3 of them up when I went out there.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

LOVE that slogan Shell!!! :ROFL: :slapfloor: It's perfect!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Cute pics! The Three Strooges would make a cute poster, I bet it'd sell like hotcakes, too.

My turkeys do the same thing. When they hear me coming, they start sounding off, calling to me. And once I get there, they follow me around like puppies. I jus recently had to rehome my toms.  They became protective of my goats and would gang up on and attack anything they perceived as a threat to them (e.g. the farrier, my choredog, my hubby). I now only have hens: a Blue Slate (Saphire), a Royal Palm (Maize) and my favorite, a BB White (Uma).

Deb Mc


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How adorable.

That would make a GREAT farm picture for like a calender.


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

Those pictures are tooo cute and I like the caption for the paper if you send it in. :laugh:


----------

